# ConEd strike possible tomorrow in NYC



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Title says it all. How are you going to deal with it if it happens?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yikes! I bet they'll either be forced to work or bring others in, by govt order. It's a life threatening situation.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

The heat I can deal with... I'm worried about my frogs!


----------



## Samtheman (May 10, 2006)

Tomorrow is supposed to be cooler. Only 89* F. I'm thinking battery-operated fans and hand-misting if it comes to it. I know people who work for Con-Ed and they were worried about missing pay because of the strike. Hopefully it won't last long if it does happen.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I guess i better start putting water bottles in the freezer. As of now i have my lights off. The tanks are 73 degrees, but its only 10:30 lol


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

even if they go on strike there is no way in hell the city would go black!! then there will be hell to pay, that is between coned and their workers.


----------

